# ein Lob für Gentoo !!!!

## _desta_

Hi !!!

Ich möchte ein großes Lob auf Gentoo aussprechen !!!!

Da ich schon viele Distributionen ausprobiert habe (fast alle) habe ich jetzt die wesentlichen Unterschiede gemerkt.

Gestern habe ich wieder einen neuen Wahn gehabt und habe mir Debian 3 gekauft.

Ich hatte nur Probleme mit dem Zeug. Es ist ja sehr interessant, aber Gentoo bleibt Gentoo.

Jetzt muß ich halt wieder alles neu installiern .... aber das ist es mir wert.

Grüße _desta_

----------

## Herkules

Hallo _desta_...du hast es ja nun laufen dein Gentoo.

Ich habe mich auch in letzter zeit viel mit Linux beschäftigt. Hatte schon die letzte SuSE 8.2 Pro drauf und davor auch Debian, Red Hat und Knopper-Linux 3.2, auch mandrake usw.

Habe aber immer wieder festgestellt das es schon bei alltäglichen Anwendungen (wie man es mit MS-XP gewohnt war) Ärger hat.

Zum beispiel bei SuSE 8.2 aus einer Anwendung raus ein Fax mit ISDN zu versenden. Nur Probleme (da startet der Hylafax(server) nicht oder die ISDN -Capi macht probleme) usw.

Wie siehts denn da bei Gentoo mit der ISDN-Unterstützung aus?

Und wo kann (und wieviel CD`s) ich denn die aktuellste gentoo-Version runterladen? ist es Frei downloadbar? und auch in Multilangual (also auch deutsch)?

Wäre nett wenn du mir mal paar Antworten geben könntest.

Danke dir schon mal.

Ich habe schon Downloadadressen gefunden ABER da steht meist nur LIVE-CD...ich will es aber richtig auf die platte instalieren wegen der schreibrechte schon allein. Die Knopper-CD ist auch so eine LIVE-CD wo man nichts richtig abspeichern kann (z.b die aktuelle Config) usw.

Gibts auch noch eine andere Version zum auf Platte zu installieren?

----------

## JensZ

@ Herkules: das mit dem ISDN unter SuSE 8.2 ist quatsch, läuft bei meinem Vater seit ein einhalb Monaten ohne Probleme. Man sollte Hylafax nicht installieren für einen einzelplatz PC ist die capisuite besser (gibts auch für gentoo).

ISDN wird entweder durch denk Kernel unterstützt (isdn4linux, kein CAPI und kein FAX) oder durch die Treiber von AVM die auch das Faxen beherschen. Im gegensatz zu SuSE wird nur halt nichts vorkunfiguriert, du mußt also selber Handanlegen.

Unter www.gentoo.org gibt's ein Liste mit Mirrors um die ISO's runterzuladen, die Sprache wird in den Konfigurationsdatein eingestellt, sprich es gibt nur eine ISO und die ist wenn mal so will Multilangual (aber die Sprache auf der Bash zu ändern ist irgendwie komisch, ich mag es nicht wenn bei mir Prozesse getötet werden...)

----------

## Herkules

Hallo Jensz....danke für die schnelle Antwort, bin auch schon am lesen in gentoo.de.

Ja es gibt nur die letzte aktuelle 1.4 RC4 und das ist Live und Inst. in einem. Das mit dem ISDN....ja da habe ich sicherlich ein paar Fehler gemacht. Aber im allgemeinen ist es viel zu kompliziert mit SuSE gegenüber XP. Ich suchte ja nun eine Alternative zu XP in den Linuxdistros.

Dachte nun mit Gentoo die Lösung gefunden zu haben ?

Aber wie du schreibst nuss man DA NOCH MEHR mit der Konsole arbeiten (was ich ja so hasse!) weil ja weniger als bei SuSE vorkonfiguriert ist.

Was meinst soll ich es mal waagen...nachdem ich ja schon soviele Distros (siehe mein Post) ausprobiert habe und nichts dem Kompfort von XP gleichkam.

Ok schreib mal wie Du darüber denkst

----------

## JensZ

Gentoo ist wsa für bastler die Freunde an Linux haben, Zeit investieren wollen und gerne 100% Kontrolle darüber haben was im System abläuft. Um ein Einsteigerfreundliches System zu haben das XP ähnlich ist, kommt eigentlich nur SuSE, Mandrake oder RadHat in Frage, der Rest verlangt mehr Fachwissen Unix betreffend.  Vorteil von Gentoo und Debian st aber ganz klar, das, auch wenn man mehr Zeit investieren muß, ein solches System, wenn man nicht alle 2 Monate komplett umrüstet, jahrelang läuft ohne das man etwas daran tun muß (mein Linuxrouter lief drei Jahre lang ohne das ich was daran getan hätte, bis meine Eltern die Stromrechnung für den vierten Computer zu teuern wurde).

Schlußendlich würde ich dir empfehlen dir entweder die Maus abzugewöhnen (mit Configdatein geht es eh schneller) oder du benutzt SuSE, Mandrake oder RedHat.

----------

## Sas

 *Herkules wrote:*   

> Hallo Jensz....danke für die schnelle Antwort, bin auch schon am lesen in gentoo.de.
> 
> Ja es gibt nur die letzte aktuelle 1.4 RC4 und das ist Live und Inst. in einem. Das mit dem ISDN....ja da habe ich sicherlich ein paar Fehler gemacht. Aber im allgemeinen ist es viel zu kompliziert mit SuSE gegenüber XP. Ich suchte ja nun eine Alternative zu XP in den Linuxdistros.
> 
> Dachte nun mit Gentoo die Lösung gefunden zu haben ?
> ...

 gentoo ist ganz sicher _nicht_ das, was du suchst. wenn dir suse schon zu unixlike war... nene, am besten du bleibst bei xp.

----------

## sirro

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich ein SuSe nur emfehlen (mit Mandraka und RH hab ich kaum Erfahrung). Habe bis Gentoo verschiedene Versionen ab 6.0 gehabt und muss sagen, dass sich die letzte (8.1) deutlich einfacher installieren ließ als eine der alten und sicher auch als Gentoo. Die Installation ist fast schon Windows-Like, alles mit Grafik und nur Klicken nichts tippen  :Wink:  und (voll)automatischer Hardwareerkennung.

Wer als Anfänger einen Einstieg in Linux sucht sollte mit Sicherheit so eine Distri wählen oder man muss schon extrem Technikbegeistert sein.

Natürlich kann man SuSE (o.ä.) auch als "Einstiegsdroge" nehmen, so wie es bei mir war. Nachdem ich meinen Rechner mit SuSE 8.1 komplett von Windows befreit hatte fing mir an das SuSE-System im Alltagsbetrieb dermaßen auf die Nerven zu gehen (allen voran das rpm-System).

Durch Zufall bin ich auf Gentoo gestoßen und hab mich direkt verliebt (vorallem in Portage und die Möglichkeit alles auf meinen Bedarf einzustellen).

Auch wenn es Arbeit ist, aber was gibt es schöneres als nach ellenlangen konfigurieren endlich diese oder jene Funktion ans laufen gebracht zu haben  :Smile: 

Also klarer Tipp: Finger weg von Gentoo, SuSE/RH/Mandrake holen, bei denen gibts dann auch Support mit im Paketpreis

----------

## Herkules

Ja ich bin ja so Froh das Ihr mich darauf hingewiesen habt. Habe sofort den download von der FH Hannover (war zwar spitzen connect) abgebrochen. Dort liegt die 1.4 Final vom 5.08.03.

Ich suche was was so ähnlich (benutzerfreundlich ist wie XP) und besser wäre ja auch, wenn das Gottverdammte Wine bei den Linuxdistros auch die beliebtsestne XP-(Windows)-programme unterstützen würde. Aber es klappt ja bei den ganzen Distros vorn und hinten nichts.

Ich bin mit win3.11 und win95  über NT4 bis XP und win2003 Server  gross geworden und habe mich so mit den MS-Programmen vertraut gemacht, jetzt fällt es mir sehr schwer wieder die Konsole zu benutzen (ohne dem gehts ja scheinbar NOCH!! nicht bei Linux).

Ibn dem Fall ist SuSE schon am weitesten, was benutzerfreundlich (fast wie XP) betrifft. Als ich bis vorige Woche die 8.2 Pro (SuSE) drauf hate guing ja auch fast! Alles..nur mit dem Scheis-Fax hatte ich Probleme. Ich sende fast täglich mehrere Faxe vom PC aus über die AVM-karte weg.

Da gibts ja bei XP überhaupt keine Probleme danke der Fritz-Software von AVM.

Nun gut werde mich dann mal wieder (nochmals) mit der SuSE 82 beschäftigen.

Trotzdem werde ich hier in dem sehr bemerkenswert ausführlichem Deutschen Teil dieses wirklich sehr guten Forums hier, ab und an mal reinschauen wie es denn mit Gentoo weitergeht.

Also bis dann.

----------

## sirro

Eine Frage hab ich ja doch noch: Warum willst du überhaupt ein Linux, wenn du mit Windows so zufrieden bist?

----------

## JensZ

Mit deinen Ansichten wirst du garantiert in Zukunft nie Linux benutzen als "Mäuseschubser" hast du eigentlich immer schlechte Karten. Eine GUI kann keine Configdatei ersetzen und wird es auch niemals, da die Configurationsmöglichkeiten die ein einzelnes Programm unter Linux hat eine GUI bei weitem übersteigen. Mittlerweile hat ja auch M$ den Bogen raus (man kann so ziemlich alles unter XP auch von der console aus machen), also mach dich mit den wichtigesten Datein vertraut, dann hast du im zweifelsfall gewonnen.

----------

## Herkules

siro...ganz einfach , um auf deine frage zu antworten: 

MS langweilt mich!

Ich bin schon in den 50er jahren und will auch mal anderes probieren OHNE aber zurück in die Dos-Zeit (sprich tastaureingaben) ausführen zu müssen.

Guckt mal, auch du JensZ !...es geht doch die Entwicklung immer weiter (vielleicht mal in 10 jahren) darauf hinaus weg ! von der maus und erst recht von der tatatur, hin zur Sprachsteuerung.

Da hat ja Linux 0-Chance !!!!

Selbst die maus zu "schubsen" ist ja schon lästig !!. Und ne tastaur erst recht!!!!!

Na gut man ja hier ruhig seine meinung äussern...dafür ist ja so ein Board da.

----------

## Sas

klar, mit spracheingabe könnte man doch wunderbar den text für die conf-dateien diktieren  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

Sicher kannst du deine Meinung hier äußern, solange sie begründet ist. An Betriebssystemen (wie auch an Autos und so vielem anderen) scheiden sich halt die Geister.

Zu "anderes" probieren: Wenn der Umstieg so leicht wie möglich sein soll, wird auch immer mehr der Unterschied fehlen, also das was du als anders bezeichnest, sicher ist die Oberfläche eine andere, aber der Unterschied in der Oberfläche ist vielleicht so groß wie der von 95 zu XP, also nicht die Welt, nach ein paar Tagen oder vielleicht auch Wochen gewöhnt man sich dran und gut ist.

Die wirklichen Unterschiede (also das was "anders" ist) liegen fast immer unter der Oberfläche, und da kommt man um die Konsole oft nicht herum (ich würde sogar sagen: Und das ist auch gut so). Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen eine Configdatei per Spracheingabe zu editieren (mal abgesehen davon stelle ich es mir ungemein umständlich vor). Sicher ist die Spracheingabe eine tolle Sache und für Textverarbeitung und z.T. auch zum Steuern von Funktionen (gerade in anderen Bereichen als der Heim-PC) vielleicht hilfreich, aber ich glaube kaum dass sie in absehbarer Zeit konventionelle Eingabemethoden auch nur annähernd erreichen wird.

----------

## JensZ

Das mit der Spracheingabe wird wohl noch was länger dauern, obwohl es schon cool wäre (kommt einem wahrscheinlich am Anfang was komisch vor). Aber auch dann wird man wohl Configdatein verändern, dann halt sprachgesteuert. 

Apropos schau dir mal ARK-linux an, ist zwar im Moment noch BETA soll aber mehr das mit Linux sein was Apple mit BSD gemacht hat.

----------

## Herkules

JensZ..wo gibts Infos oder download zu ARK-Linux?

ich bin für alles Neue sehr aufgeschlossen. 

Habe mich übrigens auch mit Lindows (Versione 1,2,3 und 4.0) beschäftigt. Aber wie gesagt überall das selbe Problem das Wine (ist zwar ein guter Gedanke für "uns" MS-User) nicht funktioniert.

----------

## sirro

 *Herkules wrote:*   

> JensZ..wo gibts Infos oder download zu ARK-Linux?

 http://www.google.com/search?q=ARK-Linux&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

 *Herkules wrote:*   

> Aber wie gesagt überall das selbe Problem das Wine (ist zwar ein guter Gedanke für "uns" MS-User) nicht funktioniert.

 

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch dass man sich alte Software abgewöhnt (auch hier gilt: sonst ist es ja nichts "anderes"). Und oft findet man software die nicht nur gleich gut sondern sogar besser ist als das Windows Pendant.

----------

## AkR0N

Crossover-Office (Ein erweiterter WINE-Ableger) Lizenz kaufen, und gut ists. IE läuft, das komplette Office-Packet.. und jede Menge sonstiger Win-Kram. Nicht _alles_, aber einiges..

Mausschubser-bedienung ist inklusive, selbt der typische win-reboot wird simuliert.  (Ein Feature, bei dem ich persönlich mir nicht das schmunzeln verkneifen konnte.)

Ob mans wirklich braucht, muss jeder fuer sich selbst eintscheiden, aber funktionieren tut es.

----------

## Sas

...is bei suse 8.2 doch schon integriert, oder nicht? dann muss ers ja haben.

----------

## AkR0N

Erst ab diesem komischen Office-Desktop-Release, in 8.2 noch nicht...

----------

## JensZ

Es gibt für jedes Windowstool ein passendes linux tool, seit neuerem gibt es sogar GUI dazu. Das man also wegen irgendwelcher Tools nicht umsteigen will heißt nur das man nicht vernünftig gesucht hat (das gilt nicht für Sachen wie Bildbearbeitung Photoshop ist immernoch ungeschlagen, und Videobearbeitung macht auch erst seit dem letzten Jahr Fortschritte). Bei allem anderen muß der Nutzer halt abwägen ob er lieber einmal während der Installation viel Zeit investiert, oder ob er sich  lieber mit vielen keine Problem rumschlägt, die am Ende wohl noch mehr Zeit beanspruchen weil sie in 90% alle Fälle in einer Neuinstallation gipfeln.

----------

## Sas

naja, so uneingeschränkt würde ich das aber nicht unterschreiben. hab hier auf meinem erst rechner auch win2k laufen, einfach nur weil da so viel peripherie dran hängt, die ich uneingeschränkt nutzen möchte... sicher, wirds für das meiste auch linux pendants geben, aber oft muss man irgendwelche abstriche machen... und ein anständig konfiguriertes windows system (naja, je nach win version ^^) kann auch problemlos laufen. und für den super-gau gibts ja immernoch backups und images. imo haben sowohl windows als auch gnu/linux/unix etc ihre daseinsberechtigung...ausserdem hab ich beruflich ne menge mit .net zu tun und da hat man zu hause eben gerne die gleiche ide  :Wink: 

----------

## JensZ

Uaah .net schauder, nichts gegen neue Programmiersprachen, aber eine Mischung als VisualC und Visual Basic gepaart mit den "Vorteilen" der MFC sowas ist unmenschlich, es wird Zeit das es sowas wie die Genferkonvention für Software gibt   :Wink: 

Backups sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso Standard. Sicher hat auch Windows seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber wie Herkules geschrieben hat, ist der Grund für den Umstieg von "normalen" Usern auf Linux das Windows ihnen zu instabiel ist. Den Vorteil von Linux sehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang dadurch gegeben das alles offen ist, damit meine ich das man ein Windows system sicher auch stabieler bekommt also es im Moment auf sagen wir 95% aller Rechner läuft, nur wäre dazu wissen nötig das M$ nicht offenlegt, oder das einfach nicht bekannt wird (da helfen auch keine Computer Bild Anleitungen). Linux hat hier den Vorteil das in Foren und Newsgroups ein relativ großes Fachwissen verhanden ist, so das es eigentlich immer jemanden gibt, der ein Kniff weis um ein Problem zu lösen, oder noch ein Programm kennt um Aufgabe XY zu lösen. Ein solches Verhalten kann ich in meinem Freundeskreis (der fast ausschließlich Windows nutzt) nicht feststellen. Und über kurz oder lang (eher kurz denke ich) kommt bei Windows noch ein anderes Problem hinzu: Der IE wandert komplett ins OS das heißt dann für den User er muß alle Updates mitmachen oder hat das Problem das er nicht mehr alle Seite sehen kann (oder bestimmt Teile nicht nutzen kann). Außerdem soll der Outlook Express eingestellt werden, was dann User dazu zwingt sich einen EMail-client zu kaufen was bei dem Lemingartigen Kaufverhalten der meißten User dann Outlook sein wird. Das alles denke ich rechtfertigt einen Umstieg auf Linux oder OSX, selbst wenn man noch etwas Zeit investieren muß. Ah so ganz zuletzt in letzter Zeit haben 4 Freunde von mir SuSE 8.2 installiert auf verschiedenen Hardwareplatformen in der unterschiedlichsten Ausstattung, die einhellige Meinung ist das die Installation viel einfach als die von Windows XP ist, selbst mein Vater, der seit bestimmt fünf Jahren kein Rechner mehr installiert hat, hat auf seinem Rechner SuSE 8.2 installiert, inklusive einer FritzCard PCI die fehlerfrei ihren Dienst versieht.

Ps.: Auch wenn es sich so anhört ich bin nicht unbedinngt ein Linux fan, es kann auch gerne ein BSD sein und hätte ich einen MAC würde ich auch OSX nutzen bzw. kaufen. Aber ein monopolisten Verhalten wie M$ es an den Tag legt, zusammen mit der Tatsache das ihr OS schon allein bei den Hardwareanforderung ein katastophe ist (Windows 64 braucht mindestens 1GB Ram laut M$-Seite), und den ständigen Sicherheitsproblemen, rauben mir grundsätzlich die Betreitschaft ein Produkt zu erstehen das bestenfalls im Betastadium ist (schon mal aufgefallen alle M$ OS sind erst ab service pack 3 vernünftig zu gebrauchen  :Very Happy: ). In diesem Sinne Open Source roules!!!!!!

----------

## Sas

was du schreibst ist generell ja alles völlig korrekt, aber erstens gibt auch für windows gute (offene) software, so nutze ich zb moz da auch als browser und mail client und zweitens gibts da immernoch das argument der hardware... an meinem laptop hier läuft jetzt endlich so gut wie alles, aber wenn ich bedenke, was zb wlan für ne arbeit war (nachdem ich endlich treiber gefunden hatte, musste ich da noch im code rumspielen, damit sie auch für den von mir benötigten ad-hoc modus zu gebrauchen waren) und ganz stabil läufts jetzt immer noch nicht (ich hoffe ich kann das posting hier gleich abschicken ^^)... da kann man sagen was man will, das geht unter windows alles einfacher und vorallem _schneller_. sicher ist das einzig und allein die schuld der hardware hersteller, die linux nicht unterstützten, aber worans liegt, ist letztendlich ja egal, es geht ums ergebnis. wenn man ähnlich viel aufwand in die systempflege unter windows investiert wie man es unter linux etc sowieso muss, läuft das auch akzeptabel. (dazu muss ich jetzt allerdings sagen, dass für meinen persönlichen gebrauch uptimes von wenigen tagen nicht überschritten werden).

aber was nehme ich hier eigentlich die ganze zeit ein ms produkt in schutz? natürlich ärgert mich deren lizenzpolitik (uvm) auch, aber ich finde man sollte nicht so ideologisch verklärt sein, sie dann komplett zu boykottieren.

(das ganze erinnert mich gerade an eine irc contra icq diskussion die ich kürzlich geführt habe... natürlich gibt es _jede_ menge argumente gegen icq, aber solange mein gesamter freundeskreis es nutzt, nutze ich es auch... sicherheit und aol hin oder her...)

----------

## JensZ

gegen vernünftige Software zu einem vernünftigen Preis habe ich nichts, nur wenn ich mir M$ produkte anschaue rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch (diese sch** Büroklammer nervt einfach nur, helfen tut sie nicht im Mindesten). Und das der M$-Sqlserver in der 2000 Version ein Unterverzeichniss binn hat in dem alle ausfürbare Datein liegen, sagt einem auch woher er kommt. Ich weiger mich nur schlicht und ergreifen Betatester zu spielen wenn die Software soviel kostet. Staroffice z.B. kostet 89Euro (für Schüler und Studenten nur 69). Es ist natürlich auch nicht Fehlerfrei und hat bestimmt auch nicht alle Funktionen die M$-Office biete (falls diese Funktionen überhaupt von jemandem alle genutzt werden) aber bei dem Preis kauf ich mir ein solches Produkt auch.

----------

## Ragin

Um mal wieder zu einem Windows-mäßigen Linux zurückzukommen:

Einerseits gibt es xpde (www.xpde.com), wodurch das Linux fast wie XP aussieht. Somit haben Umsteiger zumindest keine größeren Probleme sich an die neue Umgebung zu gewöhnen. Ob das Sinn macht ist natürlich eine andere Frage.

Desweiteren gibt es Lindows, dass wie Windows das meiste über GUIs regelt und für ein reines Desktoplinux scheinbar gut zu laufen scheint.

Soweit ich weiss gibt es dieses Linux nun auch in Deutsch.

Wer sich am besten überhaupt nicht mit der Konsole abgeben möchte ist bei Gentoo definitiv falsch, da allein die Installation schon einiges getippsel ist  :Smile: .

Möchte man ein "Klick-und-losgehts"-Linux haben, aber nicht auf Lindows zurückgreifen, kann man es auch mit SuSE/RedHat/Mandrake versuchen. Diese Distris haben eigentlich für alle normalen Konfigurationen ein passendes Konfigurationstool. Nutzt ein Anfänger KDE hat er sowieso das KDE-Kontrollzentrum und die ganzen KDE-Konfigtools. Auch wenn einige davon die Konfigurationsdateien etwas verunstalten, so erfüllen Sie ihren Zweck, denn wer nicht viel tippen möchte schaut sich die Dateien eh nie an. Hauptsache das System funktioniert...

Für die normale Anwendung gibt es inzwischen zu relativ jedem Win-Proggi einen Linuxersatz. Was nicht läuft kann meist durch Wine(X) oder Crossover zum laufen gebracht werden. (Obwohl ich bisher kaum eine Anwendung für die Programme gefunden habe...Einzig Crossover in Verbindung mit Photoshop würde mich interessieren...)

Solang man also nicht spielt kann man getrost auf Linux umsteigen.

----------

